# Hilarious bad jump exits Airborne !!!



## 8'Duece (Aug 31, 2008)

This video had me in tears lauphing so hard !!! I'm sure those of us that have been Airborne have had some weak or bad exits but some of these are downright hilarious

Have a good lauph on me, I'm buying !!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93G27U_HdZY&NR=1"]YouTube - Bad Jump TRAINING = Bad jump EXITS[/ame]


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 31, 2008)

Cripes the one guys helmet was ripped off his head.   :eek::uhh::uhh:    I wonder if his chin went with it?


----------

